# New Randall Gear 2015



## ridner (Jan 14, 2015)

*mod edit: created a new thread for this and moved the posts over since that other guy's thread was getting jacked by new Randall news*

heard there is going to be a 50W Thrasher released at NAMM


----------



## Desolate1 (Jan 14, 2015)

ridner said:


> heard there is going to be a 50W Thrasher released at NAMM


 
Found this on Randalls site.


----------



## Desolate1 (Jan 14, 2015)

Found this too. Seems kind of interesting, not something I would want but still cool.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 14, 2015)

Holy ...., I never expected them to make an Orange/Matamp clone.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jan 14, 2015)

Holy fvck is right LOL


I NEED DEEZE


----------



## ridner (Jan 14, 2015)

New products for 2015 | Randall Amplifiers | Guitar Amplifiers, cabinets, and more


----------



## technomancer (Jan 14, 2015)

REALLY hoping that isn't all the new products. Not that there isn't cool stuff there, but there are a few more things I'm hoping to see


----------



## sylcfh (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jan 15, 2015)

Satan 4x12 with V30/T-75 blend


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jan 15, 2015)

and a noise gate!!!







and an RD5 combo with a 12" speaker rather than just the 10" from before!


----------



## technomancer (Jan 15, 2015)

Since that other poor guy's thread asking about which amp to buy got thread-jacked, I created this for all the new 2015 Randall news


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jan 15, 2015)

I am waiting for the Thordendal. 0.0


----------



## protest (Jan 15, 2015)

Desolate1 said:


> Found this too. Seems kind of interesting, not something I would want but still cool.



3 Gain Channels and a built in Fuzz. I don't play doom but I might need this just cause


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 15, 2015)

Mike said they might show it next year. If not, then seems like it'll finally come in 2 years.

EDIT: The Thordenal sig, that is.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 15, 2015)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> I am waiting for the Thordendal. 0.0



I'd be surprised if there is even a proto for this at NAMM... Fortin said it was still a long way off about a month ago  

I'd be happy to be wrong on the Thordendal, but I think news on the new George Lynch and Nuno Bettencourt heads is way more likely.

That said I would love to try out that EOD88


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 15, 2015)

I wonder how a Fortin-designed sludge amp would sound? He said it wasn't based on an Orange, surprisingly.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 15, 2015)

That EOD88 looks pretty awesome, going to need hear some demos of that one. 50w Thrasher is kind of cool too.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jan 15, 2015)

Just when i though my cab setup was perfect as it is they drop this....a bad ass looking V30 vertical 2x12....


----------



## Curt (Jan 15, 2015)

I can't wait to see a price on that thrasher 50. I'm expecting probably $1000 MAP.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 15, 2015)

50w thrasher is direct competition to the 5153 50w, hopefully it holds up. Id also be interested in the 5 or 20 w diavlo combos...


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm really surprised Fortin hasn't conviced Randall to make a production Cali modded Marshall. Unless that's what the George Lynch and Nuno Bettencourt heads are based on.


----------



## Ericbrujo (Jan 15, 2015)

SATAN 50w PLEASE !!!


----------



## sylcfh (Jan 16, 2015)

Now they need a mini power amp.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 17, 2015)

Sooo, just saw this on FB:



Fortin said:


> Yes at Namm...Lynch's new dig amp will be there too...so killer





> Yeah man, all PTP wired too...he loves it and so do I. Completely different from any other Randall amp currently offered tone wise



Techno, your dream has come true.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 17, 2015)

Yep saw that... downside is if the actual model is PTP it will probably be $3k  I want Fortin Marshall tone for current Nuno head prices


----------



## ngrungebb91 (Jan 17, 2015)

Missing the MTS line.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 17, 2015)

ngrungebb91 said:


> Missing the MTS line.



Never getting that back unless Bruce and Randall kiss and make up.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 19, 2015)

Randall at NAMM 2015 would be more exciting if it didn't translate to Randall sales 2017.

That said, a 50 watt Thrasher sounds so, so rad.


----------



## guitarfan85 (Jan 19, 2015)

sylcfh said:


>



This is the baddest pedal I've ever seen!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## ASoC (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm in the market for a 50 watt head right now, and the Thrasher looks perfect. Let's hope the price is perfect too


----------



## sylcfh (Jan 22, 2015)

It'd be nice to see a mini solid state head. Makes no sense that very few actually do it, since it's so much easier to make a little SS head. 

Or at least a new power amp for the preamp pedals Randall is making now.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Jan 22, 2015)

Curious about the 50 watt Thrasher. Sad day when you get excited to carry smaller amps lol.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 22, 2015)

shred-o-holic said:


> Curious about the 50 watt Thrasher. Sad day when you get excited to carry smaller amps lol.



Yeah, but I've gotten used to it. I'll probably (famous last words) never go over 60 watts again. Unless I get my hands on a Meteoro MAK 3000. Quite a contrast to 60 watts, but it's such a beast. I could probably be tempted with a KT88 Savage 120. Or a Satan. Alright, so I lied about the 60 watts.

I'm really psyched to try the Thrasher 50w and put it next to an 5153 50w. I'd be SOLD if a Satan mini with KT88s ever comes out.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=787208188018088

First vid of the EOD. It pretty much sounds like a Fortin without the fuzz, and sounds like a wet fart with the fuzz.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jan 22, 2015)

It sounded insane before they turned on the fuzz, haha. It sounded like dying tubes, batteries, and blown speakers after.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 22, 2015)

WAY too much fuzz  And I say that as someone who likes fuzz tones


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Jan 22, 2015)

Yeah I feel like they should have gone for a fuzzy amp, rather than an amp with fuzz. Reasons why doom players use Oranges etc.


----------



## beerandbeards (Jan 22, 2015)

I just got the Facepunch today. pretty cool but i havent had much time to play with it


----------



## sylcfh (Jan 23, 2015)

beerandbeards said:


> I just got the Facepunch today. pretty cool but i havent had much time to play with it





Give us a little review if you can. Do you have a TS or anything to compare it to?


----------



## sylcfh (Jan 23, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=787208188018088
> 
> First vid of the EOD. It pretty much sounds like a Fortin without the fuzz, and sounds like a wet fart with the fuzz.





Seems unnecessary. You can get the Facepunch to do fuzz by setting the Freq at 0.


1:48

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfxenWN-qU0


----------



## Sean Richardson (Jan 23, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=787208188018088
> 
> First vid of the EOD. It pretty much sounds like a Fortin without the fuzz, and sounds like a wet fart with the fuzz.



That is soooooo bad it's actually really really cool. Piss funny (I have tears in my eyes and am tempted to get one just to make little kids laugh)


----------



## sylcfh (Jan 23, 2015)

Now that they got Fredrik on board, they should bring back Allan Holdsworth too.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 23, 2015)

Sean Richardson said:


> That is soooooo bad it's actually really really cool. Piss funny (I have tears in my eyes and am tempted to get one just to make little kids laugh)



Yeah it also seems like they were just screwing around and REALLY cranking the fuzz to get a laugh... I suspect with the fuzz turned down this could be a really cool amp


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## technomancer (Jan 24, 2015)

That is not as ugly as I thought it would be 

Wonder what it sounds like and why there has been no freaking mention of it anywhere? Guessing that's the proto and it's not officially launched...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2015)

Well since it's a 6-knobber, I'm expecting some vintage flair. Maybe we'll get some info once the NAMM interviews start rolling in.

Still better than the original Headhunter, though.








EDIT:


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 24, 2015)

Really want a price on the EOD.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 24, 2015)

And not a single mention of the Headhunter in that interview 

Must still be in the prototype stage...


----------



## bubbastain (Jan 27, 2015)

How about a good quality NAMM video of the Randall amps? Here ya go.



IMO, this is the best demonstration video of the actual tones from a few of the new Randall amps. Seems like a more accurate sense of what the amp sounds like than a processed, double tracked, in a mix song in which you hear what the amp CAN sound like. Don't get me wrong, I dig those too but this one actually made me want one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2015)

The EOD still doesn't sound too pleasing there. I mean, it sounds good, just not... "doom" or "stoner" good.  The stock amp sounds like it would be a good straightforward metal amp. Looks like he dimed the fuzz, though.

EDIT: Also, for an on-the-floor demo, those amps sound really, really damn good. Sounds like they'd kick ass at lower volumes.


----------



## bubbastain (Jan 27, 2015)

Yeah, the Fuzz knob is cranked. I'm not that big on fuzz but it sounds surprisingly good to me considering the fuzz knob is so high. If it were at noon or so I bet it would pretty cool. He's also playing with EMG's.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jan 27, 2015)

I wish the tone king's demos were all liek dis


----------



## ridner (Jan 27, 2015)

EOD sounds like it would be a cool amp but doesnt really sound like a Doom/Stoner amp to me. 667 sounded badass though


----------



## rebornself27 (Jan 27, 2015)

the eod sounds like its got potential I can see the fuzz being disengaged and the amp being boosted


----------



## JD27 (Jan 27, 2015)

Randall is making some cool stuff these days. I kind of like all of them, even the EOD88 sounds good until they engage the fuzz. But that's probably just them showing off, I'm guessing somewhere there is a useable fuzz tone. I still think I would choose the Satan, the ability to shape your gain is too awesome. I just wish they made a smaller version like they do with the Thrasher now.


----------



## Trashgreen (Jan 27, 2015)

Awesome video from Randall, I agree this is the best sounding and most accurate video so far.


Just a side note from me being an Ultimate Nullifier owner, the sound clip of the Scott Ian signature is pretty spot on from what I hear when I play in front of the amp, tweaking the EQ section and tone stack shift will take things further off cause...


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 27, 2015)

Pretty cool, that 667 sounds really good. 

I would also like to hear more of this EOD.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2015)

> Here's a shot of Randall's brand new George Lynch "Headhunter" prototype amp. We're locked in with this design. Availability this summer...The unique features on this amp will blow minds!!!
> 
> *pictured with a Mr. Scary "Burnt Tiger" guitar handmade by George Lynch. \m/


----------



## technomancer (Jan 27, 2015)

So as expected, Randall said in a Facebook comment that the Thrasher 50 and EOD88 are both $999 street price


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2015)

Honestly not a bad price on the EOD88. The EOD actually reminds me of the Bones just with a fuzz circuit, so that's a rally, REALLY good price on a KT88-loaded, 90-watt monster of an amp. 

I'd probably get that over the Thrasher, to be honest.


----------



## sylcfh (Jan 27, 2015)

Randall needs to release a power amp for their RG pedals soon. 

Owned the AMT Tube Cake. Like it, didn't have enough juice. AMT never released the Satellite. The Quilter Tone Block looks cool, but I'd like to see Randall do something.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 27, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Honestly not a bad price on the EOD88. The EOD actually reminds me of the Bones just with a fuzz circuit, so that's a rally, REALLY good price on a KT88-loaded, 90-watt monster of an amp.
> 
> I'd probably get that over the Thrasher, to be honest.



The full-sized Thrasher I had actually sounded great, so that's not a bad price for either of them. 

Still waiting for more clips of them (and the Headhunter).


----------



## ibanice (Jan 28, 2015)

All these new Randall amps are really interesting. I would much like to play the Satan or the 667 amp. Well.. Pretty much all of them!

it was a really smart move by Randall to bring in Mike Fortin.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 28, 2015)

technomancer said:


> Still waiting for more clips of them (and the Headhunter).


 
I've been politely trolling their facebook for clips. They are coming; they want a proper demo to show off.



JD27 said:


> I still think I would choose the Satan, the ability to shape your gain is too awesome. I just wish they made a smaller version like they do with the Thrasher now.


 
You and me both. AS long as it's not weaksauce like the Canadian Satan.


----------



## TurnTheAirBlue (Jan 28, 2015)

Really looking forward to seeing what the Headhunter can do, like the design.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 28, 2015)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> I've been politely trolling their facebook for clips. They are coming; they want a proper demo to show off.
> 
> 
> 
> You and me both. AS long as it's not weaksauce like the Canadian Satan.



You talking aboot Beelzaboot eh?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 28, 2015)

Here you go, Techno. 

Apparently it's built both in the US AND the UK?
50 all-tube design with a Fortin-designed power control that can bring the amp down to .3 watts to 50 watts in several different increments. Seems to get it's tone from the power amp rather than the preamp, much like old Marshalls. No FX loop, but has a line out for a W/D/W rig.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 28, 2015)

Interesting... still looking forward to actually hearing it


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jan 29, 2015)

I need to look into some Randall amps. Haven't paid much attention to them. The Satan, 667, Nullifier, and Thrasher all sound badass. Love Randall's gain voicing.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jan 29, 2015)

technomancer said:


> Interesting... still looking forward to actually hearing it


Here you go: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byjC7aMBdTc

I've been waiting for Randall to make an affordable Fortin Cali but no loop and PTP prices? 

EDIT: Nuno's Randall prototype small box


----------



## technomancer (Jan 29, 2015)

It's supposed to be $2k, so not unreasonable. The no loop is a bummer, but it's easy to get a Metro loop put in.

EDIT: watched the video, definitely not a Cali and probably not something I will be picking up... that said I hope my local GC gets one in as I would like to try it in-person


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jan 29, 2015)

technomancer said:


> EDIT: watched the video, definitely not a Cali and probably not something I will be picking up... that said I hope my local GC gets one in as I would like to try it in-person


Yeah I just realized that it seems like it has no diode clipping switch and seems to just be a Plexi with a built-in variac.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Jan 30, 2015)

So when is the Thrasher 50 supposed to be available?


----------



## Trashgreen (Jan 31, 2015)

More NAMM video of the EOd88.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 31, 2015)

Sounds much more better with the fuzz around halfway as opposed to diming it all the way.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 31, 2015)

The EOD88 is sounding interesting, I just wish that graphic looked easier to remove


----------



## JD27 (Jan 31, 2015)

The EOD sounds pretty awesome when they don't crank the fuzz to wet fart territory.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jan 31, 2015)

technomancer said:


> The EOD88 is sounding interesting, I just wish that graphic looked easier to remove



I think it also comes in a black headshell and there will be different faceplates.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Feb 5, 2015)

I emailed Randall support and they responded saying around the end of May they were looking to have them in. Just an FYI for anyone (like me) who was curious.


----------



## Chrisjd (Feb 5, 2015)

My local shop just said "spring".

Any idea on pricing?


----------



## shred-o-holic (Feb 5, 2015)

I read on here that it was supposed to have a street price of $999..


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 6, 2015)

Mike gave some hints about the upcoming Nuno sig.



> 3 channels, midi, loop, 50w, smaller form factor and lighter.....completely revoiced and in my opinion sounds much better than the first versions


----------



## Zado (Feb 6, 2015)

Ok,how much for the Lynch?


----------



## technomancer (Feb 6, 2015)

Zado said:


> Ok,how much for the Lynch?



$2k according to Fortin on Facebook a bit ago


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 6, 2015)

technomancer said:


> $2k according to Fortin on Facebook a bit ago



I was expecting something much, much more, to be honest. 

I know that the Marshall HW heads are like $3000 - $4000. This is going to be PTP handwired as well, right? Plus, the onboard attenuator is nice addition as well.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 6, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I was expecting something much, much more, to be honest.
> 
> I know that the Marshall HW heads are like $3000 - $4000. This is going to be PTP handwired as well, right? Plus, the onboard attenuator is nice addition as well.



Not sure about the hand wired, I do remember it's supposed to be PTP so I guess hand wired goes along with that (guessing that really means eyelet or turret board as nobody builds actual PTP amps anymore) and built in the US and UK.

Sadly the amp is really not what I was hoping for, but it looks like the Nuno might be.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Feb 7, 2015)

Mike Fortin said:


> 3 channels, midi, loop, 50w, smaller form factor and lighter.....completely revoiced and in my opinion sounds much better than the first versions


This better ....ing be a PCB Cali or I'm going to lose my ....ing mind


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 7, 2015)

Mike said no to that.  It's pretty much based on a Plexi, it seems. Also looks like you need a pedal to get into metal territory.


----------



## sylcfh (Feb 7, 2015)

Speaking of Nuno. I'd really like to see a tele body with Nuno neck, reverse headstock and all.


----------



## Zado (Feb 7, 2015)

It's a matter of location I guess,UK made Marshall are pricey cause of the £,and the Lynch Randall will be way more pricey here as well...2k sounds quite good,but I bet here will be around 2500&#8364; or more


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 7, 2015)

They're probably going to be built both in the US in the UK, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Zado (Feb 7, 2015)

yep,but in both cases it's not gonna be cheap for &#8364; users...


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Feb 7, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Mike said no to that.  It's pretty much based on a Plexi, it seems. Also looks like you need a pedal to get into metal territory.


 The specs are super similar to a Suhr PT100SE then if it is plexi-based. I would rather just get that then.


----------



## Trashgreen (Mar 7, 2015)

Scott Ian talks about the Ultimate Nullifier.

I tried his presets(as close as I could see from this video and other pics.) on my own Nullifier. I used my ESP Formula with the JB in the bridge and I think this is the first time I truly see the meaning of this amp. I looked at the Marzi Montazeri gear videos once again(as well as his presets) and I think I finally understand how the hole Natas/Fortin concept works in general. The Nullifier is more than just Scott Ian's signature sound though, hopefully I will have my tweaking video up soon...




Marzi Montazeri on the Thrasher:


----------



## shred-o-holic (Mar 14, 2015)

I traded my Fireball 100 for a Thrasher and at first was meh in a room. Then I took it to band practice and opened up the volume. Kicked ass. Since then I have changed the power tubes and v1 and biased it up. Win. 

Unique clear tight and even thick tone. I do not care for the amps boost and use my own fave Route 808 OD. Love it with this setup. Sounds way better in a band mix than my Engl did.

Still am curious about the Thrasher 50 and hope to try one but I'm down with the 120 so far.


----------



## shred-o-holic (May 13, 2015)

Bump. Supposedly the Thrasher 50 will be released soon. Of course no Randall dealers in my area but I'm still enjoying the 120. Does real well in a band mix.


----------



## 0rimus (May 14, 2015)

I emailed Randall a couple weeks ago and forgot to post my findings, so here:

Me: "I'm sure you guys get this alot, but I'm dying to find out when the Thrasher 50 is scheduled to be released?

Also, I read on a forum that the Thrasher 120 had a beefy enough transformer on it that it could be biased to run bigger tubes like 6550's, is the 50 going to also be able to run 6550's? Cuz damn I love 6550's. Anyway, Thank you!"


And the response: 

"Hello, The Thrasher 50 will can run on 6L6s, EL34s, or 6550s. We should have them mid to late summer"


----------



## technomancer (May 14, 2015)

Well it beats the usual response of, "They are released you can order them now from dealers."


----------



## sylcfh (May 15, 2015)

0rimus said:


> I emailed Randall a couple weeks ago and forgot to post my findings, so here:
> 
> Me: "I'm sure you guys get this alot, but I'm dying to find out when the Thrasher 50 is scheduled to be released?
> 
> ...





Fortin designs don't shortchange anything. 

It will be refreshing to have a mini head without EL84's.


----------



## shred-o-holic (May 15, 2015)

I would love to try the Thrasher 50


----------



## shred-o-holic (May 15, 2015)

0rimus said:


> I emailed Randall a couple weeks ago and forgot to post my findings, so here:
> 
> Me: "I'm sure you guys get this alot, but I'm dying to find out when the Thrasher 50 is scheduled to be released?
> 
> ...



Mid to late summer.....got pushed back from late May when I emailed them.....I think it's gonna be cool tho...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 26, 2015)

This was back in Musikmesse, but they're saying the EOD will be shipping in June.


----------



## op1e (May 26, 2015)

Why does that damn guy have to turn that fvckn fuzz on every time he plays!!!!!????
AAAAAAAArrrrggggghhhhhhh.
But got to here it clean for a few seconds thank goodness. Still very interested. Raunchy modded British kinda thing going on without the lack of gain and overbearing treble.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 26, 2015)

I love Ola, but he isn't the guy to demo the fuzz portion of this amp.


----------



## op1e (May 26, 2015)

Eff the fuzz anyway. I'll have my tech rip it out and replace it with an 808.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Jul 13, 2015)

This stuff got pushed back?


----------



## technomancer (Jul 13, 2015)

shred-o-holic said:


> This stuff got pushed back?



Since major retailers don't even have listings for the new stuff yet much less having them in stock going to guess yes


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 21, 2015)

Still no clue on if anything's shipping?  

Also, here's a video of the EOD88.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 21, 2015)

THEY DO EXIST! Everything is listed as in stock and ready to ship on MF. Thrasher 50, EOD88, even the Hammett sig.


----------



## ridner (Oct 21, 2015)

my local shop has an EOD in stock


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 21, 2015)

technomancer said:


> THEY DO EXIST! Everything is listed as in stock and ready to ship on MF. Thrasher 50, EOD88, even the Hammett sig.



Oh ...., that's awesome. 

Thye also finally got the RRED pedal as well. 

Also, I'm liking the prices. $2000 for the Kirk head, and $1000 for the EOD. I'm liking the price of the EOD, since without the fuzz it actually reminds me of a KT-88-loaded Fortin Bones.


----------



## p4vl (Oct 24, 2015)

A 50-watt that can run 6550's sounds awesome. Randall's site says it's $999, so a used one could be in my future.


----------



## Mmcgrouty (Oct 24, 2015)

I ordered the EOD, should be here Tuesday.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Oct 29, 2015)

p4vl said:


> A 50-watt that can run 6550's sounds awesome. Randall's site says it's $999, so a used one could be in my future.



Tempting to try a Thrasher 50.....but yah I can maybe imagine down the road someone wanting to trade their Thrasher 50 for an EVH 50 watt.....raises hand..

I love my Thrasher 120...only dislike the weight..


----------



## Mmcgrouty (Oct 30, 2015)

The EOD is a great amp. It has tons of gain and low end, but you can also dial in nice mid gain and tight modern tones. The fuzz is much better than the few videos out there would have you believe. If you set it right it can be used as a nice smooth lead boost. It's built like a tank as well.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Nov 2, 2015)

Someone needs to buy and post up their impressions of the Thrasher fiffy


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Nov 4, 2015)

Is the Thrasher 50w out? Cause I've seen a few places that say their in stock.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 4, 2015)

Dawn of the Shred said:


> Is the Thrasher 50w out? Cause I've seen a few places that say their in stock.



Randall Thrasher 50W Tube Guitar Amp Head | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------



## JD27 (Nov 4, 2015)

I'd be lying if I said I wasn't interested in the EOD. Can't help but think my SG P90 might sound awesome through that one.


----------



## Mmcgrouty (Nov 4, 2015)

JD27 said:


> I'd be lying if I said I wasn't interested in the EOD. Can't help but think my SG P90 might sound awesome through that one.



I bet it would. I've had mine for a couple weeks, it gets along well with every guitar I have.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 22, 2015)

So, uh... Randall did a redesign of their site, and the Thordenal amp page is gone now.

On top of that, he's not on the artists page anymore.


----------

